# Husky Liners® Made in the U.S.A. www.huskyliners.com



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Husky Liners®
Made in the U.S.A.
www.huskyliners.com 


I had the privilege of taking a close look at the makers of Husky Liners® Custom Molded Floor Liners and an array of other car and truck products. They cover vehicle protection from front to back on almost every vehicle. My job was to take a look at and write about one of their very popular items, Husky Liners® Custom Molded Floor Liners.
Husky Liners® is a leading supplier of automotive accessories. It is most noted for rear removable cargo area protectors for sport utility vehicles. The company was founded in 1988 by Robert Tyler, the current president. Due to customer feedback, an additional product line of floor liners was added in 1992. Thus began Husky Liners® and many other vehicle accessories made to help keep your vehicle clean even from the dirtiest of jobs.
I received the liners in boxes which did not resemble floor mats. Once I opened them out came front and back seat liners and a rolled up cargo liner. I was thinking now I have to try to straighten this cargo liner out. What a waste of time. Of course I was thinking ahead of myself and soon found out by reading the instructions you merely lay it out in the sun or in your house and it very quickly flattens out. Then you take it and put it in your vehicle. This is where I was pretty impressed by how well they fit and how well the liners formed to my 2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee. 15 minutes in my Jeep you would have thought they had been there for years by the way they formed to the floor. The back seat liner was that way as well and the rear cargo liner for the cargo area had a great form fit.	
These made in the U.S.A. Floor Liners have features you will not find with your big box store floor mats. Husky’s heavy duty design will withstand the toughest of elements. The raised perimeter wall around the floor liners help contain spills and debris while a molded raised tread plate pattern keep your feet above and out of water, mud and dirt. Husky Liners® are made from a highly durable thermoplastic and are guaranteed not to crack or break even in the most extreme conditions. The Sta-Put Nibs on the backside help keep the floor liners from shifting. These work like a charm and I have tried to move the floor liner and only have succeeded by using my hands and physically picking them up. So once in place, Husky Floor Liners are always in place.
I have bought all kinds of floors mats only to be disappointed in a short time with them moving around or just falling apart. Over the last 2.5 months, I have been very pleased with the performance of the Husky Liners® Floor Liners. I have found them very easy to clean with water or regular household cleaners. Not that I have a habit of spilling coffee or water; but I can say the couple times I have, the spill has been contained until I got somewhere that I could clean it up. Husky backs their product with a lifetime guarantee. They are confident that your liners won’t crack or break during the life of your vehicle and beyond.
So, with hunting and other activities when you get muddy, now is a great time to check out their website and find out more about heavy duty Husky Liners® and the many other great automotive products they manufacture that help protect and keep your vehicle clean at: www.huskyliners.com or visit them on their Facebook page at: www.facebook.com/HuskyLiners 


Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

